

A $7 PC: Keepod Launches Project To Give African Slums Computer Access - jackau
http://nocamels.com/2014/02/a-7-pc-keepod-launches-project-to-give-african-slums-computer-access/

======
voltagex_
I'm not sure if you're involved with the website, but it's unusable on
Android.

Silly modal popups - just say no

[http://imgur.com/3JkwyT1](http://imgur.com/3JkwyT1)

